# Mug of Coffee before training



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Because i work lots of afternoon shifts i train in the morning, i will get up and then get to the gym about an hour later,

now i dont eat anything but i will have a cup of coffee with milk and 1 sugar as soon as i get up plus i will have a can of diet red bull (well tesco brand to be more precise) just before going in to the gym to wake me up a bit,

I will do weights for about 50 minutes and then do cardio for about 40 minutes as i am trying to lose fat and get some abbs (my diet is pritty good and its the only time i will ever have sugar with anything)

A guy in the gym reckons its a bad idea but cant give me any real reason why its bad..

so whats the best practise if you have to train first thing in the morning guys?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I work afternoons and train in the mornings. I would try to get something down your neck before weight training. You can do cardio before breakfast. How about a shake instead of your coffee and then the redbull before you train. Stick some oats and a few raw eggs in there.

I get up earlier on training days, neck some oats or a shake and sometimes go back to bed for half hour if need be but I always eat 90mins before I weight train.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Do not train on an empty stomach,an energy source is needed.

You need food to make gains and also prevent injury due to faints/hypoglycaemia.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I would agree. Try doing coffee - cardio- shake - weights OR shake - coffee/redbull - weights - cardio -

One thing though, If your having a coffee pre cardio I would have it strong and black, no sugar..... There is a product out - I for getwhat its called, it is a sttrong coffee with guana extract....good stuff, wakes you up good!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

rocket fuel i think...(nice too)

i couldnt train without a coffee in me but you need to eat something too.


----------



## Rozo (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Guys

From my experiance iv only ever had coffee and trained after if im doing cardio in the morning for my prep competition workout

you should never do weights on an empty tummy, when you get up your body has basically been fasting for 8 hours and your body also does not think the way your head does, it would rather burn muscle than fat because it is saving that for famin, i get up eat muslea, 4 eggs with one yolk and have a glass of fresh apple juice and if needs be go back to bed, i always leave it 90 mins exactly before i train

Hope this helps

x


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

crazycal1 said:


> rocket fuel i think...(nice too)
> 
> i couldnt train without a coffee in me but you need to eat something too.


 Yes! thats the stuff! you can buy likr normal coffee of in self heating cups which i had, was handy!


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

You will need a source of energy mate, otherwise you will not be able to lift to your full potential or for any length of time.

Persoanlly, I would have a big bowl of oats first thing with a protein shake. This should be digesting nicely after an hour or so. You could use a digestive enzyme product to speed things up as required.

Coffee is fine preworkout but you need a food source aswell IMO.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Also that is a lot of coffee?? A cup followed by a can of redbull. Maybe one or the other?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

fits said:


> I would agree. Try doing coffee - cardio- shake - weights OR shake - coffee/redbull - weights - cardio -
> 
> One thing though, If your having a coffee pre cardio I would have it strong and black, no sugar..... There is a product out - I for getwhat its called, it is a sttrong coffee with guana extract....good stuff, wakes you up good!


you will want some carbs if you are doing cardio, eating and weights afterwards

Anyway, coffee is fine, caffeine will oxidise fat but end of the day it aint gunna help if you outweigh the oxidation with additional calories


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

love a coffee before gym


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I would advise some nutrition before training. Try a protein shake and a cup of coffee, and if you can manage it some peanut butter on toast. :cool2:


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like i will just have to get up a bit earlier and get something down my neck then....

i always like the idea of doing cardio on an empty stomache and burning more calories....

wish i could do cardio later in the day but just impossible after work.... my misses would have plenty to say cause im out of the house for 13 hours a day easy as it is....

i need some caffine though.....i dont care how i get it as long as i get some.... i am an addict..... :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

1927 said:


> Looks like i will just have to get up a bit earlier and get something down my neck then....
> 
> i always like the idea of doing cardio on an empty stomache and burning more calories....
> 
> ...


Why not get her to go with you? Then you could be a little more flexible with your training and also spend time doing a different activity together!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Why not get her to go with you? Then you could be a little more flexible with your training and also spend time doing a different activity together!


that would be the perfect answer but she just aint interested....

been trying for years


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> that would be the perfect answer but she just aint interested....


i hear that one!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

1927 said:


> that would be the perfect answer but she just aint interested....
> 
> been trying for years


Doh! Gutted! :blink:

Nevermind......


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I do something similar as I train in the morning. I do my cardio on different days to training and currently do :

6AM: Oats - Coffee - Shake - 7AM Gym - 8AM Shake - In work for 8.30AM

6AM: Coffee - Water - 6:30AM Cardio - 7:10AM Oats - Shake - In work for 8:00AM


----------

